# Daten Kopieren & Verschieben Intelligenter als Windows



## B12 (6. Juli 2007)

*Daten Kopieren & Verschieben Intelligenter als Windows *

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit Ordner und Daten Sicherer zu verschieben.

Kürzlich musste ich ein Ortner (ca. 300GB gross) auf ein anderen Festplatte kopieren. Leider während der Kopierfasse meldete Windows ein fahler. Das irgend eine Datei den fahler verursachte. 
Somit fing ich einzelne (obere) Ortner zu Kopieren. Leider gab ein Kopiervorgang auch wieder ein Fehler. Somit musste ich mühsam einzelne Ortner-Strukturen kopieren, bis ich die defekte Datei gefunden hatte. Das brauchte massenhaft Zeit bis ich fertig wahr.

Gibt es eine gute Lösung für solches zu verhindern?

z.B. Eine besser Kopier Programm als Windows selbst. 
Das Programm sollte z.B. die Defekten Dateien angeben. 
Und bei vollständigen Kopieren, eine Nachricht anzeigen, dass "alle Datei Kopiert worden sind". So zu sagen eine Automatischen Vergleich aller Daten (gössen, Struktur usw.)

Auch beim Verschieben von Dateien könnte es besser Lösungen geben.
Wenn Windows Daten verschiebt, werden die Dateien einzeln Kopiert und das original Datei sofort gelöscht. Aber wenn ein Fehler beim verschieben entsteht, stoppt dieser den Vorgang. Leider werden somit  die neuen Dateien auf einer Seite sein und auf die anderen die restlichen. Solche Situationen bewirkt, dass man mühsam die restlichen Dateien in dem passenden Ortner verschieben muss. 

Auch hier könnte man ein besseren Programm benützen werden als Windows selbst.
Z.B die Dateien die verschoben werden, sollten erst beim erfolgreichen Kopieren  gelöst werden. (Klar kann man, dir Orten manuel Kopierem und dann erst den original Ortner/Datei Löschen, aber wenn es anders geht...)
Und wenn ein Fehler entsteht gibt es auf jedenfalls noch das (intakten) original Ortner.
Auch in diesem Fahl sollte das defekte Datei angegeben werden.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## cyborg-pc (8. Juli 2007)

Hi.

Eine recht gute Möglichkeit Dateien zu kopieren ist Robocopy. Dies ist im Windows XP / 2003 Ressource Kit enthalten.
Der Parameter /MIR z.B. gleicht Ziel-Pfad an Quell-Pfad an. Es ist auch möglich, den Vorgang des Abgleichens immer wieder neu ausführen zu lassen.
Weitere Infos: http://www.msu-hb.de/system/system/robocopy.htm

Zum sicheren Verschieben von Dateien gibt es auch Programme. Mir fällt aber gerade keins ein. Einfach mal bei einer Suchmaschine eingeben. Könnte aber sein das Robocopy das auch kann! Schau dir die Site einfach mal an.

Grüße,
Viktor


----------



## soyo (9. Juli 2007)

Am einfachsten wäre ein kleiner Befehl über die Eingabeaufforderung/Batch-Datei:

```
xcopy LW:\DATEN\*.* LW:\DATENZIEL\*.* /Y/V/s/d/c
```

Erklärung der einzelnen Parameter bekommst du per Eingabe von xcopy /? in die Eingabeaufforderung.
Du musst dir den Befehl natürlich noch anpassen.

Gruß soyo


----------



## mathman2002 (21. April 2008)

Windows Commander ist ein sehr gutes Tool zum verwalten von Daten, welches beim kopieren dich fragt ob du die defekte Datei überspringen möchtest.
http://www.wincommander.de/


----------

